
Burnout: What is it and how to treat it - kilotaras
https://forum.effectivealtruism.org/posts/NDszJWMsdLCB4MNoy/burnout-what-is-it-and-how-to-treat-it
======
aszantu
Cutting out carbs from my diet resolved my depression and cutting out plants
in general resolved my anxiety. It still took more than a year to let the
psychological setup change. I believe ppl consume too many carbs and sugar
generally, and some eat more of it when they cope with bad feelings thus
worsening the psychological tax of a demanding or toxic job.

~~~
throwaway180118
What kind of plants have you cut out? Do you not eat vegetables?

